# Mod #9 hatch alarm



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

I forgot all about mod #9, because it doesn't make that irritating noise any more: disconnected the hatch alarm, now peace and quiet. When I bought the Routan, I asked the dealer to disconnect the alarm, but would not do it because it was a "safety" issue. Once I went looking for it, found it behind the jack. Wouldn't do it if we had young kids, though.


----------



## higgledy (Jul 24, 2011)

VWroutanvanman said:


> I forgot all about mod #9, because it doesn't make that irritating noise any more: disconnected the hatch alarm, now peace and quiet. When I bought the Routan, I asked the dealer to disconnect the alarm, but would not do it because it was a "safety" issue. One I went looking for it and found it behind the jack. Wouldn't do it if we had young kids, though.


What is needed is a way to disable the automatic liftgate. For instance when the bike rack is installed you would not want to forget and open the gate with key fob.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

higgledy said:


> What is needed is a way to disable the automatic liftgate. For instance when the bike rack is installed you would not want to forget and open the gate with key fob.


I worry about this as well. Last weekend we had our bikes on and I worried the kids would open it.

My wife had another problem the other day. She was at work and one of her co-workers came to her and said her rear hatch was open. She had her key in her pocket and apparently hit it just right, twice, and opened the hatch.


----------



## micah360 (May 19, 2010)

this happened to me to... while we were on a short hike in the mountains. We came back to the parking lot and the gate was wide open. It was 2 weeks after we got it and it was sitting in a gravel parking lot with cars driving back and forth stirring up dust non-stop. I was pissed.



Steveaut said:


> My wife had another problem the other day. She was at work and one of her co-workers came to her and said her rear hatch was open. She had her key in her pocket and apparently hit it just right, twice, and opened the hatch.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Ours almost clipped a new BMW in the hood when it opened at a b-day party. Must have double clicked it in the pocket. I would have been more pissed about our gate

Put those bikes up top where they belong:thumbup:


----------



## higgledy (Jul 24, 2011)

58kafer said:


> Ours almost clipped a new BMW in the hood when it opened at a b-day party. Must have double clicked it in the pocket. I would have been more pissed about our gate
> 
> Put those bikes up top where they belong:thumbup:


If I put the bikes on top I'll run into the garage door. I guess I need an idiot proof way to transport bikes.

I was wondering, behind the jack is the gate control module. What would happen if I unplug it? Would I kill anything other than the motor to the hatch? I don't want to cause some great electronic failure costing me a boat load of $$$.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

Did you read the post about disconnecting the hatch fuse? Doing that doesn't seem to affect anything else, except disable the electric latch, so the hatch can't be opened manually. Unplugging the hatch module might be the way to go, maybe you'll still have power to the latch.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

The linear actuator that opens and closes the hatch should have a plug on it, I'd say un plug it. Just think if the actuator goes bad down a few years the road, I'd sure hope that if that failed that you'd still be able to open it manually. Currently if you squeeze the hatch release from the outside it disables the auto UP feature. Or if possible, pop the switches out from the overhead and disconnect the one for the hatch, although, they may some how be wired in series.


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

Did anyone find a good way to disable the auto open feature? Just installed a bike hitch...


----------

